# Windows Vista nach Start lange zeit schwarzer Bildschirm



## Darkness08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit und habe seit 2 Tagen das Problem das nach dem Willkommensbildschirm das Bild schwarz bleibt für über 1 Minute ich kann mit der Maus rumfahren und den Taskmanager öffnen nach dieser Minute kommt dann unten die Windows Leiste und nach 2 Sekunden dann der Rest und ich kann danach endlich weitermachen aber das nervt schon ziemlich und ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte ich habe bereits komplett defragmentiert aber immernoch keine Besserung in sich 

Mein Sys: 
AMd Athlon X2 4200+
2GB-Ram
HD 4850 Catalyst 8.10 

ich habe meines erachtens auch nichts neu installiert den Treiber von der Karte habe ich schon lange drauf.

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

Mfg Darkness


----------



## Sven0815 (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm spontan wuerd ich erstmal in nen anderes OS oder in den abgesicherten Modus booten und schauen ob das klappt.
Wenn ja wuerd ich´s erstmal auf die Software schieben
mal in Systemsteuerung\Programme und Funktionen wechseln und schauen ob irgendwas was installiert wurde sich mit dem Datum überschneidet an dem du das Problem zum ersten mal hattest (bzw schauen was am nächsten dranliegt).
Wenn da nix annährend drankommt kannst natürlich nen Backup vom Vista machen, und dann Programm für Programm entfernen und testen, damit wuerd ich aber erstmal abwarten und schauen ob nicht jem ne bessere Idee hat^^


----------



## Darkness08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme ja ohne probleme in Vista rein nur ebend nach dieser minute mit dem schwarzen bildschirm und installiert habe ich seit gestern nichts.


----------



## Sven0815 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> hmm spontan wuerd ich erstmal in nen anderes OS oder in den abgesicherten Modus booten und schauen ob das klappt.



Damit wollt ich erstmal ausschliessen das er irgendnen Hardwareteil anspricht und wegen warten auf Timeouts oder so dann so lange hängt, der abgesicherte Modus spricht da ja erstmal das grundliegende an, nen anderes OS sogar je nach Installation die gesammte Hardware, dann kann man das erstmal zum Teil ausschliessen.

Ansonsten.. BootVis gibts ja leider nicht mehr für Vista, wenn du dem englischen mächtig bist teste mal das hier..


----------



## Darkness08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Also im abgesichterten Modus läuft alles Perfekt ich vermute das ein folding @ home client mit startet aber ich kann keinen Eintrag finden weil es in etwa seittem ich die GPU consolenversion gestartet habe so ist mit dem schwarzen bildschirm ist


----------



## Sven0815 (12. Oktober 2008)

evtl hilft dir der RegCleaner bei der Suche, sofern du nicht über 
Start -> Programme -> Folging...
oder 
Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Funktionen
deinstallieren kannst.
Solltest du nicht sicher sein welcher Prozess dazugehört,
der Process Explorer gibt weitere Infos aus (sowas wie nen erweiterter Taskmanager)


----------



## Darkness08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok Sven Danke für deine Hilfe ich habe das Problem gefunden und es war wie vermutet der Folding@Home Client der mir aber nur unter Dienste angezeigt wurde und als WARTEND... makiert war diesen hab ich dann deaktiviert und alles startet wieder normal wie gewohnt 

schwieriges problem da einige Dienste leider nicht im systemstartmenü angezeigt werden.


----------

